# Sex



## dierichmotorsports (Mar 5, 2020)

Are these pretty females or worthless males?


----------



## Keef (Mar 5, 2020)

Not seeing anything yet Cuz !- Maybe someone with better eyes ?- Don't see any maleness yet so that's good !-
 I'm a cloner so once I got them sexed I just root cuttings and don't have to do this everytime !


----------



## Locked (Mar 5, 2020)

You don't seem to have alternating nodes so it is too young still.


----------



## dierichmotorsports (Mar 6, 2020)

This is mine and my wife's first grow. After this we will be going to femanized seeds.


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 6, 2020)

dierichmotorsports said:


> This is mine and my wife's first grow. After this we will be going to femanized seeds.


If you get girls ,take clones don't have to worry about sexing


----------



## dierichmotorsports (Mar 7, 2020)

QBCrocket said:


> If you get girls ,take clones don't have to worry about sexing


These are just random seeds we got out of bags we bought. I have some femanized sour deisiel that I'm growing next.


----------



## thegloman (Mar 7, 2020)

As a new grower its usually best to start off with known genetics.
It gives you an idea what to expect along the way.
Looks like you are doing well so far but your plants aren't far enough along to sex yet.  How long have they been under 12hr light schedule?


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 7, 2020)

In preflower it is too early to sex.

You may find hermes in that bag seed.  Sorry to say.  Sour Diesel is one of my all time favorites.   I have not grown SD in in probably 4 years..  I have no patience anymore for a strain that takes 3 months to flower.

It may be a good idea to grow an Indica  strain that finishes faster to start out with.  The faster the finish the less exposure you will have to diseases, bugs and other problems.

I wish you all the best with your current and future grows.


----------

